# One of my work stations



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

I built this in the spring of this year. Got a lot of use from it. I can not stand for long periods of time so I made it so that I can sit and do my cutting and routing. It also conserves space in my carport. I have another with my Dewalt 735 planer and my grizzly 4" jointer mounted on it. I hope you enjoy. http://www.routerforums.com/images/glenmore/000_0003.JPG


----------



## GoonMan (Mar 22, 2005)

Hello Glenmore,

It looks good sir. Looks like you have it so you can roll it to where ever you need it.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Thanks Randy that's the way I made both of them I can roll the planer to the wood rack and just simply keep picking off the pile less walking and carring. I think out of all my projects that I built these work tables are the best project I came up with. In fact I built another just last week for my drill press and bench top band saw. I really save space and I can go anywhere with them. I can even load them for a job. There that mobile if I have to.


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Fancy work station Glenmore, looks pretty good.


----------



## -Sam- (Sep 24, 2004)

Hey Glenmore, I like your router table. Looks very familiar!


----------



## Visteonguy (Aug 6, 2005)

yep,,, they will do the job, Glenn,,, like the ideas of the wheels,,,
SOoooo when ya gonna get started on the painting easel ? hehehehe


----------

